# Weed: Yay or Nay?



## silent sniper (Mar 5, 2009)

edit: I'm no longer a stoner, but I still support the legalization.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 5, 2009)

Legal in Cali!?


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 5, 2009)

yep. google it bro.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 5, 2009)

I did. Seems the foundation for it has been layed down through a bill. I read an article about it on the Chicago Sun Times. Seems that the government is starting to, like the rest of America for 30 years, think that pot prohibition is silly and can make the government wads of lost cash. Honestly, I'm only 17, but if they legalize it that would be great and take off a lot pressure on a lot of people I know. Seriously I beginning to think like the California law makers.

EDIT: Looks like your poll isn't going favorably.


----------



## fst312 (Mar 5, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Well, as many of you know, pot was legalized in California on Monday. I, for one, support this. I figure that soon other states will follow this revolution, and maybe even then Canada will!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think you shouldn't even be smoking in the first place.i just looked at your profile and it says your just 14 years old not to sure if your faking your age but if your not i think many people will agree that you should stop because your killing yourself.you should stop by the way i voted NAY so stop before you die at an early age.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 5, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if he is 14 and is illegal in Canada, all you can do is advise him, can't really make him stop. I'm 17 and I've only done it thrice in my lifetime. By the way pot doesn't kill you, Google it and find me five cases where it says in the title that pot was directly involved in a death.

*Read this article also.*


----------



## Diablo1123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome. I live in California!


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 5, 2009)

It's not legal in Cali, wtf are you smoking?  oh wait...


----------



## fst312 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't find much but i found a site of with questions and answers if you want to take a look and your right in some ways that smoking this doesn't really kill a person.well here is the http://www.kidsgrowth.com/resources/articledetail.cfm?id=374

oh this site says yes it can kill a person http://www.funadvice.com/q/can_pot_kill_you

so yes i will tell him again he should stop.

EDIT
you know what i can't give a real answer some sites say it can kill and some say it can't well i just say don't use it anymore


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> fst312 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you mr.mister.

pot doesnt kill, in fact, ever since I started, I've been a much nicer person (IRL anyways), I've been calmer, more rational, and overall just a better person.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 5, 2009)

fst312 said:
			
		

> Mr.Mister said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea like the article says really the only way to die from pot is by mixing with other drugs, dying by pot alone would either mean you are stupid or you smoked WAY, and I mean WAY too much pot.

*QUICK FACT:* More people die by alcohol or cigarettes combined than by pot every year.


But, uh, back to the OP, I wonder how this will effect California's state economy as the bill creator states that this would bring in lotsa cash.


EDIT:
@Silent Sniper

Eh, no problem, I just disagree with people who think that Marijuana can kill you, it can't without extreme circumstances by mixing drugs, etc. I'm glad fst312, like me, did some searching for the facts.


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 5, 2009)

yes, well, thanks again.


the only way to od on pot (by itself) is too smoke your own body weight. and you'd be way to high to even grab hold of your paraphernalia before you've even smoked 5% (not even 5% probably) of your own weight.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## fst312 (Mar 5, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> yes, well, thanks again.
> 
> 
> the only way to od on pot (by itself) is too smoke your own body weight. and you'd be way to high to even grab hold of your paraphernalia before you've even smoked 5% (not even 5% probably) of your own weight.



i should have searched before i posted but i will still say NAY because the fact that i never smoked pot but since it doesn't kill i guess if you want to use it you can smoke pot.anyway you say you only smoke pot twice a week so i guess it can't hurt you.


----------



## blueskies (Mar 5, 2009)

Smoked pot for the last 4-5 years, pretty much permastoned for the last 2. I recently quit, and haven't smoked in 2 months. I still love marijuana and think that in the right hands it can really help some people. It's just a plant, it's just a plant, it's just a plant.

Oh, and I don't think it was legalized on Monday. That bill for taxation was put forth, but it still has to go through the whole process, and still needs to be legalized, or at lease tolerated, at the federal level. If it ever passes I will most likely start growing and smoking again, at least occasionally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't really say when the 'right' time to start smoking is, but I think 14 is too young to be smoking or doing any drugs/alcohol. I started all that late, waited till college, and it was a short phase for me. I barely even drink anymore.


----------



## Styles420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> *QUICK FACT:* More people die by alcohol or cigarettes combined than by pot every year.




True, but it doesn't quite drive the point home like this one does: More people die by lethal toe stubbings than by pot every year


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 5, 2009)

I personally don't smoke, but I'm not against it. I have friends who smoke and I don't really care if they do or not.


----------



## fst312 (Mar 5, 2009)

even if pot doesn't kill, like jonny suave said you shouldn't be smoking at 14 you are young.


----------



## blueskies (Mar 5, 2009)

Pot alone may not kill you, but that doesn't mean it's completely harmless. It's still a substance and you need to be in the right mindset to use it appropriately. Being stupid and doing things like driving high or mixing alcohol or other drugs in the party atmosphere can be very dangerous. Just be careful kids and use your heads.


----------



## SoLuckys (Mar 5, 2009)

in my country if someone is caught with pot goes in jail for 2+ years


----------



## popopola (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't smoke personally either. I have tons of friends that do though, and I don't really care if they smoke. They won't stop if I tell them to, it's their lives anyways...

btw, even though pot doesn't kill you, I find it more important that pot kills "you" if you understand what I mean.
Your judgements, beliefs and overall personality are changed drastically from what I've seen. I have seen the most down to earth people turn into lifeless, desperate pot heads and to me that defines "dead"


----------



## GexX2 (Mar 5, 2009)

Honestly, 14 is too young to do ANY drugs. Mature a bit, find out why you want to get high, if it's for fun every once in a while, sure, it's cool, but if you're using it (like alcohol) to hide from your problems, Fix your problems first. Drugs may seem like a good way to escape from your problems but most of the time they only make them worse. I personally have smoked weed, and I like it. Every once it a while it's nice, but you've got to remember to keep living. Drugs are always bad with the wrong mindset. Pot pretty much CAN'T kill you. If you do it a lot get a vaporizer, the stuff lasts longer, and doesn't kill your lungs.


----------



## science (Mar 5, 2009)

No way Jose. You use, you lose. A Straight Edge life is a happy life.


----------



## kevenka (Mar 5, 2009)

I think its better to not get started on it...Just so you can avoid the consequences of becoming lazy...and have a brain develope similar to a person with schitzophrenia? Just my 2 cents on keeping healthy.
-kevin


----------



## Bamboo (Mar 5, 2009)

I can see the benefits.
but I wouldn't touch it  personally it scares the shit out of me.
from my personal experience.
IT has made my friend become paranoid and aggressive.
He just stays inside and smokes.
it makes people unreliable and unmotivated.
two of my cousins have developed pot induced psychosis.
They both have depression and schizophrenia .
The medication they take to prevent them from freaking out and seeing demons and stuff causes them to put on heaps of weight and seem really slow at talking and doing daily activites ..they seam really numbed out.
Also I dont like the Idea of filling my lungs with toxic smoke.


----------



## kevenka (Mar 5, 2009)

well put bamboo...I think time and money spent on pot could be used for better things


----------



## kevenka (Mar 5, 2009)

Accidental double post


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 5, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Well, as many of you know, pot was legalized in California on Monday.



I think you're the only one who knows this.  Show one source that says it's been "legalized".

Smoking anything will kill you earlier than if you don't smoke.  I say to each his own and everything in moderation.  If legalized it should be regulated and kids like you shouldn't be smoking for obvious reasons.  Pot is addictive and does mess with your head over time.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow...  What a fucked up government we have.  And people are wondering why we are in a Recession!  You guys go ahead and get as high as your hearts content, but in reality you just feel that someone owes you something!  Yeah, use your drugs responsibly(sarcasm)!  Bigger government, yay!!!


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 5, 2009)

jonny suave said:
			
		

> Pot alone may not kill you, but that doesn't mean it's completely harmless. It's still a substance and you need to be in the right mindset to use it appropriately. Being stupid and doing things like driving high or mixing alcohol or other drugs in the party atmosphere can be very dangerous. Just be careful kids and use your heads.


Couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 6, 2009)

Weed should only be used for medical purposes and not for recreational use and it needs a mandatory, very clear, concise, and big black box warning on all sides of the package it came in.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 6, 2009)

I know a few kids in my class who some smoke weed. I haven't seen any of them in weeks. they've been suspended from school a million times, failed all their courses and wandered the halls. I don't have a reason to get high nor do I think I ever will.


----------



## Law (Mar 6, 2009)

Do whatever the hell you want, why bother asking random strangers on the internet what they think about your drug habits?

Nobody actually gives a damn about weed.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been known to smoke it in the past but these days I'd much rather have a sensible pint of beer. I must be getting old.


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 6, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it isnt legal yet, i misread, the bill has merely been passed and the process has yet to happen

http://laist.com/2008/06/30/california_to_...d_for_eve_1.php


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 6, 2009)

What the hell. Weed isn't legalized. Even if it was somehow legalized (which it isn't) its still illegal by federal law.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Weed should only be used for medical purposes and not for recreational use and it needs a mandatory, very clear, concise, and big black box warning on all sides of the package it came in.


exactly
whats the point of getting hi


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 6, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> What the hell. Weed isn't legalized. Even if it was somehow legalized (which it isn't) its still illegal by federal law.
> Well it's _being_ legalized, and by your logic, that mean's if it's legal in California, then it's illegal at the same time and they're going to arrest you for it? Use your head.
> 
> 
> ...



Because people want to, what right do you have to tell them no?


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 6, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you don't know much about the government do you? State laws are different from federal laws. Something could be legal under state law and illegal under federal law. It just means the state won't regulate marijuana, the federal government will. And just because its being considered doesn't mean its going to be legalized. This has been considered before. And if the recent voting time has proven anything, its that California is alot more conservative then we think.


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 6, 2009)

I think what happened on monday was that a bill was proposed which would completely legalize pot in California if passed. Not even sure if it was on monday, but no, it's certainly not legal there yet.

Personally, I'm all for legalization. If the prohibition works out in any way, then how comes anyone who wants to smoke weed can obtain some in a matter of minutes pretty much anywhere on the map? Legalization wouldn't mean that people are all of a sudden encouraged to smoke pot, yet it would make things so much easier for everyone. It's just incredible how much money is wasted on making sure people don't sell/buy something that should never have been illegal in the first place, and completely failing at doing so. At the same time the government is missing out on billions of dollars in taxes and, well, are pretty much the source of drug-related criminalism. It's them who created it, not the consumers or dealers. Just what the hell is the point?
And part of why pot is dangerous is because you never know what's in it if you buy it on the street. It could be laced with any other shit anyone could think of, and boom, there you go, "pot"-induced psychosis. I'm not saying pot is completely harmless, but the real danger lies in not having any quality control. Recently there have been several cases here in germany of pot being impured with fucking plumbum. But yeah, it's all the user's fault, how dare they deciding for themselves what to consume?

Also, instead of broadcasting bullshit propaganda and make-believe on TV and trying to scare people with fairytales, how about using the money to educate people about the actual cons of smoking pot? Offering them ways out of their habit/addiction, where they get treated as regular people with problems instead of criminals who should fear for their freedom?
You think stoners would spend all day at home if they had the possibility to enjoy their weed somewhere else without having to hide from pretty much everyone else?
Oh, and of course pot is the only drug that makes you lazy. Alcohol? Anti-depressants? Benzodiazepines? Countless of other prescription drugs? What are those?
And where lies the difference between being lazy by nature, or deciding to smoke pot and being lazy as a result?
In both cases it's the person's own decision and his own fault. It's not like after using pot once or twice you still don't know it makes you sit in your couch and being unproductive for the next 3 hours or so. And it's not like pot fucks you up so badly you won't be able to do anything for the rest of the day.
Has anyone ever heard of some stoner turning blind from smoking too much pot, being chased by some scary green pot fairy that drove him crazy, or cutting off one of his ears in order for his dealer to give him another ounce of weed? No? Then how can it be possible that absinthe has been made legal again while pot is still illegal? And the demand for absinthe wasn't even that big, while legal pot would give the economy of any country where it's been legalized a huge boost.

If you're concerned that your kids might start smoking weed because some evil, evil dealer convinced them to, then it's your own fucking fault as a parent. Just like it's your obligation as a parent to make sure your kids don't play violent games or watch pornos or kill each other, it's your obligation to make sure kids won't start smoking. Going after the dealers instead won't do ANYTHING, promised.
And going after the users, for WHATEVER reason, is just wrong. Just HOW could ANYONE justify to put peope in jail for several months or even years, just because they possessed a bag of weed for their own consumption? How? Just go ahead and try to find any legit justification for that, and I'm certain that justification can only be made of lots and lots of bullshit. You don't put people in jail if they cut off their limbs or survive an attempted suicide, so how could you put people in jail who do something a lot less worse?
Does anyone here who says pot shouldn't be legal for recreational purposes also believe people should be put in jail for buying alcohol? If so, what's the fucking difference between the two? I'm really looking forward to hearing some ridiculous explanations there.

All that aside, I like pot. I've been smoking it on a more or less regular basis for about two years now, and never experienced any serious problems with it. If I had homework or learning to do, I knew I couldn't get high. End of story. Why do certain people don't even take it into consideration that not every pot user can't control himself? Ever since I started smoking pot, I've been aware that it makes me really lazy _while_ I'm high, but when I was not high, it didn't impact on my capability or social behaviour at all. Guess what? My grades in school only went up the hill after I started smoking pot. I'm not saying they were excellent, but before I smoked pot, they were really bad. There was a point in my life when I was a lot more lazy and less active than I am right now. And I'm totally not saying that all that was possible _because_ of my weed consumption...I'm saying that this was possible _in spite_ of my weed consumption. My grades didn't get better by smoking weed, they got better because I got off my ass and studied. There goes your propaganda.
But I'm also not saying that pot didn't benefit me at all. It helped me reflect on many parts of my life, see myself from the view of a different person, and thus really helped me understand how I appeared to others and how I could improve myself. It also made me a lot more patient, made me appreciate music and art a lot more, and of course it gave me a good time a lot of times. Am I a criminal for that? Should I be put in jail now, just because the drug _I_ like to consume happens to be discriminated against by many governments and societies for whatever reasons that will never, ever make any sense?



			
				dinofan01 said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you say is true, but as far as I know, dispensaries in California won't be raided anymore under the new federal government.
Besides, I never heard of any medical cannabis users getting busted in California. But then again, I don't live in California.


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 6, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> I think what happened on monday was that a bill was proposed which would completely legalize pot in California if passed. Not even sure if it was on monday, but no, it's certainly not legal there yet.
> 
> Personally, I'm all for legalization. If the prohibition works out in any way, then how comes anyone who wants to smoke weed can obtain some in a matter of minutes pretty much anywhere on the map? Legalization wouldn't mean that people are all of a sudden encouraged to smoke pot, yet it would make things so much easier for everyone. It's just incredible how much money is wasted on making sure people don't sell/buy something that should never have been illegal in the first place, and completely failing at doing so. At the same time the government is missing out on billions of dollars in taxes and, well, are pretty much the source of drug-related criminalism. It's them who created it, not the consumers or dealers. Just what the hell is the point?
> And part of why pot is dangerous is because you never know what's in it if you buy it on the street. It could be laced with any other shit anyone could think of, and boom, there you go, "pot"-induced psychosis. I'm not saying pot is completely harmless, but the real danger lies in not having any quality control. Recently there have been several cases here in germany of pot being impured with fucking plumbum. But yeah, it's all the user's fault, how dare they deciding for themselves what to consume?
> ...


damn I couldn't even read it all

"Because people want to, what right do you have to tell them no?"
it makes your breath stink bad


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 6, 2009)

drugs are bad mmmmmm kay


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 6, 2009)

Vater Unser WINS THE THREAD.


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 6, 2009)

D.A.R.E


----------



## Advi (Mar 6, 2009)

Mr.Mister said:
			
		

> Vater Unser WINS THE THREAD.


Indeed he does, but he forgets that this bill/law/whatever it's called at this point cannot be used: Federal law is the supreme law of the land, meaning that anti-cannabis law reigns simply out of the fact that it's a federal law.

(Actually, I only skimmed it after a few paragraphs so if he mentioned this then "oops")


----------



## Advi (Mar 6, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> D.A.R.E


Dare is so full of crap. I mean they teach kids that alcohol and tobacco (at their age) are bad, but just look: when I was forced through their sieve in elementary school, they said NOTHING about cocaine, methamphetamine or anything!


----------



## Defiance (Mar 9, 2009)

The reason that America is the top country in the world is that we know how to keep a civilized nation.  If we legalize drugs, we would just be giving up...

Although with Obama being president, I wouldn't be too surprised if we fall near last...


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Mar 9, 2009)

Weeds? No opinion here, I've never seen the show. Is it any good?


----------



## Gore (Mar 20, 2009)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> The reason that America is the top country in the world is that we know how to keep a civilized nation.  If we legalize drugs, we would just be giving up...
> 
> Although with Obama being president, I wouldn't be too surprised if we fall near last...


lol ignorant stereotypical response
lol then I check your age and you're fourteen

watch a documentary on cannabis. educate self.


----------



## geminisama (Mar 26, 2009)

I voted YAY, even though I'm probably gonna have to quit soon, after our household just got hit hard by the economy, and I need to job hunt. Nin10doFan is, simply, a racist idiot. The *United States of America* is the top country in the world? Really, is this what TV and your parents said? Blind and ignorant patriotism at it's best. Also, legalizing pot WOULDN'T "make us less civilized", and it's no more a drug than alcohol is. Hey, atleast when you're high, you're not obnoxious and violent, you don't run over children driving home from the bar, you don't beat your wife and kids over forgetting to take the trash out(happened to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) because YOU'RE the drunk loser. Stoners get lazy, hungry, and at worst, fuck up their lungs. Cigarette smokers do it 10x faster, with their 2 pages of included chemicals, and noone really seems to mind about that. But GOD FORBID people smoke something, get lazy and cheerful, and sit around at their house. Those horrible, horrible criminals! `Rolls eyes.`

And I LOVE the stereotype about how, "people that smoke pot are losers." My Mom graduated top of her class, straight A's, raised in a nice moralistic and caring family. She's now a bartender, making less than minimum wage. My Dad was adopted, went through parents frequently, dropped out of school to join the Navy. Got through that at the top of the "class." He now lives in the suburbs, making far far FAR more money than my mom could dream of making. Here's the kicker, he's been a stoner since before he went into the Navy, so there goes that stereotype!

Holy shit, that turned into a wall of text.


----------



## da_head (Mar 26, 2009)

fuck yeah! personally, i think this poll should be limited to those who actually tried weed, and not little 12 year old kids who think they know they way the world works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




weed FTW

to those of you who think of the stereotype where only idiots, "gangsters", lowlifes and shit do weed, ur dead wrong. me for instance, i had a 94% average in gr.12, and currently in the best business school in canada. i can name u a few of my close friends that also have done it (in the same school as me). that's not to say we do it every day, but once in a while is cool


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Mar 26, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## CrystalSweet (Apr 7, 2009)

nay, but i havent ever tried it.
it just doesnt seem all that healthy.


----------



## blueskies (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm sure I've posted in this topic, but forgot all about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Weed YAY in small doses, occasionally. A few tokes a week is great for me, keeps the mood elevated, and makes living life super fantastic.


----------



## Mrkinator (Apr 7, 2009)

Drugs are bad, mkay? 

Sorry, the topic title made me think of Mr. Mackey


----------



## spinergy (Apr 7, 2009)

i am not an avid pot smoker (however i have smoked my fair share in the past) but i still think that legalizing would be a good idea.  we're wasting way too much money trying to get rid of it, and legalizing it would give police more time to worry about bigger problems.


----------



## cubin' (Apr 7, 2009)

Pot is ok so long as it doesn't interfere with your life. 

Wait until you're 18 though, all the people I know who started smoking while young have had problems. Mind you these were the people smoking everyday, you'd probably be ok if it was a once a week thing. 

I can't smoke it because it makes me way too lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have the occasional joint but that's it.


----------



## Midna (Apr 9, 2009)

14 years old? I feel so sorry for you, mate. You say it can't kill you. I know you're defending your horribly unhealthy habit, but by your definition, neither can a cigarette. You can't die of a weed overdose, but cancer may be on your horizon. I'm not even going to mention haw much tar you're putting into your body. (Oops, looks like I just did.) Stay on the stuff too much longer and your IQ is going to slowly start taking a dive. Statistically, you have a high probability of dropping out of school and possibly getting a low paying job, perhaps in hard labor. That is of course if you resist the temptation to try heroine or worse with your new found drug dealer friends. Than you probably won't be able to hold any job. Get help, man. Before your future pays for it.

But of course i can't make a complete serious post, so...


----------



## Defiance (Apr 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey, atleast when you're high, you're not obnoxious and violent, you don't run over children driving home from the bar, you don't beat your wife and kids over forgetting to take the trash out*(happened to us happy.gif)*



My point exactly.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, I'm shocked that your from America saying this.  From the Middle East, I'm used to, but America?  You should be more civilized.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Apr 9, 2009)

Nay, at least for myself. 

You see, I live by the rule of "live and let live". I'm a vegetarian, but I'll never try to convert anyone into vegetarianism or demonise meat-eaters. I don't drink alcoholic beverages, but I won't ever try to force others to think what I think. I don't believe in God, but I won't seek the approval of other people, nor try to debunk the ideas of those who believe. The same goes for drugs: as long as it doesn't bother or affect me directly, you may smoke, sniff or shoot up whatever you want.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm going post from personal point of view...Nay...

I never did any drugs, not even marijuana, I never even tried that, many of my friends did/do it, and I can't stand the smell of it..
But I'm against cigarettes, and even alcohol too soo (and there was time when I was killing myself with alcohol every day!)..
Generally, I don't actually mind alcohol that much, because, when someone else is drinking it doesn't affects me, but when someone around me is smoking (anything), it makes me a passive smoker, and I don't like that!


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 9, 2009)

midna25 said:
			
		

> 14 years old? I feel so sorry for you, mate. You say it can't kill you. I know you're defending your horribly unhealthy habit, but by your definition, neither can a cigarette. You can't die of a weed overdose, but cancer may be on your horizon. I'm not even going to mention haw much tar you're putting into your body. (Oops, looks like I just did.) Stay on the stuff too much longer and your IQ is going to slowly start taking a dive. Statistically, you have a high probability of dropping out of school and possibly getting a low paying job, perhaps in hard labor. That is of course if you resist the temptation to try heroine or worse with your new found drug dealer friends. Than you probably won't be able to hold any job. Get help, man. Before your future pays for it.
> 
> But of course i can't make a complete serious post, so...


Cigarettes? what the fuck are you talking about? I never mentioned fucking cigarettes. I don't smoke them and I never will.
As for the tar, think about it this way. Say if it actually were to become legalized or at least decriminalized, then the price of expensive paraphernalia and especially vaporizers would become cheap. Do you know what a vaporizer is? It's a device that let's you inhale the THC without no smoke whatsoever as it doesn't actually make the weed burn, just makes it heat up enough so the THC is released.

but, tbh, I've actually stopped blazing as I'd been getting bad highs for a while. I'm currently just over a month of staying clean, but I'm going to at least blaze on 4:20 (or the Friday before, as to avoid parental suspicion) to see if I get another bad high. If I don't, then I'm going to keep it just as a thing to do on occasion with some friends (which I only do less then a month anyways).


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 9, 2009)

It's meh for me. As I stated numerous times, I used to do it back when I was like 13 years old because I thought I was tough shit. Then I just didn't want to do it anymore, kinda like that part in Forest Gump where he is running, and running and then just stops. That was like me, I didn't do it for almost 3 years. I did however do in February with my friend it was fun but I don't see how anyone can do it like every day.

The girl I'm going to Prom with is pretty much a pothead (which is fine with me, I don't have anything against potheads, all my best friends are potheads.), she is going to smoke with me this week because its Spring Break, Its nothing that I do to often, I don't really find the whole fun in it, sure its fun when you are on it and then like after an hour and half when I am still high I am ready to come off of it and I usually do in like 2 hours.

But anyways, I voted a "Meh". Its neither good, or bad. I could really care less, I barely do it at all.


----------



## Midna (Apr 10, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> midna25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you hadn't started smoking you'd remember this from the first page of the topic. As I said, you could make a case for weed being non lethal, but than again, neither are cigarettes. Weed may not be a direct cause of death, but it can cause terrible lung problems, car accidents, or starting new drugs like heroine or cocaine. It doesn't have to be lethal to be bad, either. I would never want to lose any of my precious (yet numerous) IQ points to drugs. You seem very pro-pot, while very anti cigarette. I believe that could be called denial. Get help.


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 10, 2009)

midna25 said:
			
		

> You can look down on smokers, while maintaining that pot is good. You seem very pro-pot, while very anti cigarette. I believe that could be called denial. Get help.


I never said I look down on smokers. I respect the fact that they choose to smoke cigarettes, and I don't have a problem that they do, I just don't like cigarettes themselves as they smell like crap and you don't get high.


----------



## Jaems (Apr 10, 2009)

i am kewl cuz I smoke pot and refuse to conform yo and i am 14 man fuk teh authority do wut u want besidez it is hrmless, i smoke everyday and i lost my virginit at 11 yo, its all g00d!!!!111

btw I didn't start cuz all the c00l kids were doin it. really. REALLY. REALLY.


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 10, 2009)

haha my experience is very high with weed.

Caused me no harm and helps me sleep.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 10, 2009)

Marijuana > Alcohol.

There's my input.


----------



## Swifty69 (Apr 10, 2009)

Alcohol destroys your liver.

Weed only enhances paranoia in people who already have it.

Weed is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 10, 2009)

I never smoked weed personally, but I heard a lecture about the issue somewhere. I'd say yes because: 1) Tax payers money won't be wasted just to catch people for possession. 2) US can tax the hell out of it if they so desire, meaning more money circulation. 3) With it being manufactured by professionals there is no fear of it being contaminated, etc.

Yay for being lame~


----------



## saxamo (Apr 11, 2009)

I am surprised by these results.


----------



## Midna (Apr 11, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> i am kewl cuz I smoke pot and refuse to conform yo and i am 14 man fuk teh authority do wut u want besidez it is hrmless, i smoke everyday and i lost my virginit at 11 yo, its all g00d!!!!111
> 
> btw I didn't start cuz all the c00l kids were doin it. really. REALLY. REALLY.


Teenage rebellion... Next thing you know, it'll be 
"yo! mom says dont play in teh trafic, but fuk teh rulez. mom aint c00l. Whee!!!!111 *Squish*


----------



## evilishan (Apr 14, 2009)

Meh, If you wanna do it I don't mind. Heck I've smelt it in the houses near my school though i've never done it. It's not too bad


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 26, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> i am kewl cuz I smoke pot and refuse to conform yo and i am 14 man fuk teh authority do wut u want besidez it is hrmless, i smoke everyday and i lost my virginit at 11 yo, its all g00d!!!!111
> 
> btw I didn't start cuz all the c00l kids were doin it. really. REALLY. REALLY.


yes because potheads have such flat personalities, we all hate our parents, and we all have the same story.

whatever you say br0th4.


----------



## Midna (Apr 26, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess some of you just want to demolish your IQ, but I think you are just like Jaems says.


----------



## silent sniper (Apr 26, 2009)

midna25 said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, i realize what i say next is going to sound completely retarded, and to some point, it will just make me seem desperate in trying to convince internet people that i'm not an idiot. but whatever, i guess i've nothing to lose, here it goes:

first point, the i am cool thing. um, no. i actually cant stand it when people think they are above others because they think theyre cool by being stoners. i do realize that the majority of teen stoners are like that. i just want stoners to be treated as equals. i also think that if it were to become socially acceptable in the adult mainstream (i dont know too much about it, so i cant elaborate too much), then the young people that do it for the sole purpose of rebellion (it seems like a lot of them do it for that reason - but subconsciously) would stop. BUT, also realize, there are good people out there (yes, even teens, believe it or not) that smoke pot, and just wanna get high and be happy. nothing more.

second point, fuck the authorities? no, for the most part, i agree with laws and authorities. but, at the same time, one needs to realize that the american war on drugs has failed and that the marijuana (and hemp - as its a very useful plant) laws need to be reformed (and the government attitude need be changed if they want young people to stay away from it - rather than just saying "dont do it" they should just advertise its medicinal properties).

third, the harmless thing. well, to a point it is harmless. but of course, its quite easy to go overboard.

whatever. i'm done. all i've got to say now: don't hate. be happy.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Apr 26, 2009)

I smoke it everyday and have done for 4 years, It calms me down as I have a stress problem, without my smoke I'm a bit of a bastard. I chill out more, become more sociable (even though I'm to chilled to care most the time lol) and last year I had an IQ pushing 130 (after 3 years non stop smoking) fair enough it's taking it toll on me in some ways but when I notice it I calm it down to get my system back to my normal, so for people to sit and say it bad and shit try looking at drinkers


----------



## Blythe31 (May 13, 2009)

I say Yay.
Not a huge pot smoker anymore. I was back in the day though. I'm rather indifferent to it now. I started when I was around 14 years old. Not a big deal, seeing as most of the 14 year olds I know in Los Angeles are doing much harder drugs now. I smoke whenever i'm in the mood and it's in front of me, I never really seek it out, which is typically once or twice every 1-3 months I suppose. Definitely gotta lay off now that i'm off to college this coming fall.

Anyways, for those who have been goody goody twoshoes their whole lives and are completely ill-informed on the effects of marijuana, IT DOES NOT KILL YOU. Also, I believe the notion that it kills brain cells is also bull. None of the medical tests currently used to detect brain damage in humans have found harm from marijuana, even from long term high-dose use. An early study reported brain damage in rhesus monkeys after six months exposure to high concentrations of marijuana smoke. In a recent, more carefully conducted study, researchers found no evidence of brain abnormality in monkeys that were forced to inhale the equivalent of four to five marijuana cigarettes every day for a year. The claim that marijuana kills brain cells is based on a speculative report dating back a quarter of a century that has never been supported by any scientific study. 

I've seen plenty of people react positively to smoking weed. I even have an aunt that's a complete psycho bitch when she's sober. At family gathering's she's known to insult everyone, throw kitchenware, create a ruckus and ruin the holidays. If she's given a joint and some time to collect herself, she can actually function as a normal people and enjoy time with her family.  It also helps people calm down.

It of course has different effects on everybody, and it depends on what you smoke really..


----------



## Regiiko (May 16, 2009)

I could care less, but don't smoke around me or toke up at someone elses house. That's just rude.


----------



## Lubbo (Aug 25, 2009)

well i just turned 15 and my friend (also 15) has done it (also drunk too) and he says its awesome and fun and i should do it but i dont know if i should just yet i havent been drunk yet either so guys what should i do. im sorta worried about doing it but i heard it doesnt really do anything or i might get addicted or something


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> Well, I just turned 15 and my friend (also 15) has done it (also drunk too) and he says its awesome and fun and i should do it but i don't know if i should just yet i haven't been drunk yet either so guys what should i do. im sorta worried about doing it but i heard it doesn't really do anything or i might get addicted or something


Get your pleasure from roller coasters or something. They won't flatten your report card. I've seen the effects on the potheads in my school. It's not pretty. Just try to stay away. I'd try to stay away from alcohol too. There's no point. It'll only get you doing things you would never have done otherwise, throwing up, and waking up with no memory and a hangover. That, and at your age, you could sabotage your liver for life. Just do your best to stay away from substance abuse. It won't help your life. At all.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 29, 2009)

Weed is important to me for two reasons: for enhancing orgasms and for relieving my nausea


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 29, 2009)

Meh...don't do it myself but I don't think people should be banned from using it, they should be able to make their own choices. Don't believe it's as bad for you as it's hyped up to be either.


----------



## dark42 (Aug 29, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Weed is important to me for two reasons: for enhancing orgasms and for relieving my nausea



I have noticed that I get nausea if I suddenly stop smoking weed after regular use, but it goes away after a few days. Maybe it's some sort of withdrawal symptom?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 29, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Weed is important to me for two reasons: for enhancing orgasms and for relieving my nausea



I'm betting that you get nausea from your orgasms.

This is a dumbass question. No, it shouldn't be allowed. It serves no purpose other than minor medical uses, which it should then be considered a medical remedy. It's a completely useless item that serves no purpose other than wasting your days on something completely unproductive. Sure, video games do that too, but atleast they may be able to teach you something along the way.


----------



## Alato (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't really care about weed, I just think it gets bad once you rely on it. I won't do it, but that's just me.

It's not an addictive drug, doesn't do much damage, so it's up to you. But yeah, it's just dumb when you rely on the drug. So I say "Meh".


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Weed is important to me for two reasons: for enhancing orgasms and for relieving my nausea


Were you aware that chronic pot smoking delays puberty and causes infertility in men?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 29, 2009)

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## ricky23i (Aug 29, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people get high because they do not have the life they want and are trash. Or they think its "cool" but all they are doing is getting retarded and killing brains cells.
i think being dependent on shit like that makes you pathetic.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 29, 2009)

Fuck to the yay!

Just do it once or twice a month though, and don't ever start on the real stuff. I remember doing that once last year and I was so high I thought I was dead


----------



## Fat D (Aug 30, 2009)

I do not really care that much as it is not my personal issue, however I do not see the point in having it less legal than tobacco or alcohol and deregulation might dampen its role as an entry-level drug.


----------



## Midna (Aug 30, 2009)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> Fuck to the yay!
> 
> Just do it once or twice a month though, and don't ever start on the real stuff. I remember doing that once last year and I was so high I thought I was dead


Ever tried Skunk? It's specially bred cannabis designed for extra extra potency. That's not happy. That's "aah my head is going to explode." If you have to do weed, don't do that.

(Read about it in Reader's digest from a former user of it. Not a druggie, myself.)


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 30, 2009)

everything that harms the human body is (NAY)....


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2009)

If you smoke next to me then you have no right to smoke. YOU can smoke, but don't get me to try it, and don't let it run you life. I don't care about leagalization of weed, because so many people would have better lives, and no more arrestations


----------



## blueskies (Aug 30, 2009)

I get excited everytime I see this topic brought up again, then am completely disappointed at the misinformation and hatred that continues to be spread from our drug-hating buddies. If you don't want to smoke, that's fine, but don't call people stupid or try and predict their negative futures for choosing to do so.
Not every stoner is stupid.
Not every stoner becomes a major drug addict.
Not every stoner has a shitty job doing hard labor (and why is this such a bad job, shit needs to get built so you can have your fancy office).

This argument really and ultimately comes down to the freedom of choice. If I choose to put something in my body that makes me feel happy/peaceful/content with life, I should be able to do so with absolutely zero hassle from anyone. I'm not hurting anyone but myself, so butt out.

Yeah I smoke, I don't drink and I don't do drugs. I graduated college, I have a good job that pays my rent and bills, and my life is not ruined. I am the exception that destroys your beliefs.

Oh, and I'm pretty sure I've posted something like this a few times in this thread, but I can't remember where or when so here it is again. HA!


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 30, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


according to whom ?

also I've been smoking regularly for about 6 years now and I still have 5+ incredible orgasms a day (conservative estimate)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Midna: Odds are a majority of pot heads are past puberty. Although by the way they look they could easily pass as 3rd graders, in my school atleast. I mean seriously, it looks like they've never shaved. 

@yuyu: If you're smoking pot so that you actually start groaning when you wank yourself to whatever softcore porn you watch, then obviously your life is a big success. Have fun with your hand parties for the next 20 years, seeing as odds are you won't be getting real orgasms because female potheads are fugly (trust me, I've seen them). Or, if you're lucky, in 20 years your seamen will be nothing more than glorified mayo from all the pot. Atleast you can then spend the money you'd spend on mayo for pot.

Finally, request for topic closure please. It's a dead end debate. Potheads will say yes because they want to get high without people being "judgmental" for them breaking the law and cleanheads will say no because it's a useless drug like cigarettes, outside of few and far medical purposes. All this topic will do is monger more and more standstill debates (such as the one I just presented).


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 30, 2009)

never tried it. whats it like?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2009)

Nay of course, it's freakin drugs!


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Aug 31, 2009)

Vote 1! Meh! XD


----------



## Midna (Aug 31, 2009)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you knew what infertility meant, you might not have posted at all. Lets just say if you EVER get a _real _girl you could have a VERY hard time getting any results from anything done in bed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (BTW, If you jerk off 5 times a day, you seriously need a new hobby.)


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think all these insults are necessary.  I've never had a girlfriend but I've had these women issues far before I ever tried weed.  I know I'm a loser, but the only roles weed has played in my life are nausea relief and masturbation aid.  I'm sorry I'm not cool/attractive/successful enough to go out and get laid.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...that has to be one of the meanest and most closed-minded posts in this topic.

lemme say this, as this is a fairly recent discovery of mine:
my dad is an occasional pot smoker. his friends are occasional/semi-regular pot smokers. wanna know what type of guys these are? my dads a pretty successful realtor, his friends are the same, though a few of them are lawyers.

Pot isn't harmless. Never in my life have I said that, and neither have most pot smokers. Do dumbed-down lazy potheads exist? Of course they do, that's where the stereotype came from. HAVING SAID THAT, that's not the case for EVEN CLOSE TO the amount of people who smoke pot (whether it be rarely, occasionally, semi-regularly, and even a few of the regular ones). Let's leave out 90% (I say 90 as the other 10% of those I've witnessed, talked to, and befriended, actually do get the message not to abuse weed - i like i fall into that 10%) of teen potsmokers as there is pretty much no discussion there... most are heading down an extremely bad road (or at least a life of mediocrity) - evident in all the wiggers and dumb teen party animals you see hanging behind schools and forested areas at lunch time and during class. Blazing and driving... I'm against it just as much as drinking and driving. 

and yknow what... I do wanna get high. THC, is a part of a group of chemicals called cannabinoids. AND GUESS WHAT? for millions of years humans have had cannabinoid receptors in their brains. The human body actually produces a few of its own cannabinoids, of course theyre for a different purpose, but the way i see it... if i inhale the pot smoke, and the cannabinoid receptors pick up on the thc running through my blood, then who cares? when im stoned, i only munch on healthy stuff (it still tastes awesome anyways). day after i usually end up running or working out. 

My point being: CONTROL. Control yourself, control your habits and you'll be fine. Nuff said? Nuff said.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 7, 2009)

Weed is not only harmless, but as an alternative to booze it is keeping me healthy.  Think of all the other substances out there, and compare them to weed.  Please feel free to compare and contrast the behaviors, the mental states, the physical outcomes, the potential for abuse, it's apples to oranges.  Accepting booze as OK and weed as the big bad boogieman is the result of the propaganda they teach in D.A.R.E. (although I think they do a good job scaring kids away from all substances)  Does weed cause infertility ?  No, that's a lie.  Does weed cause you to do other drugs ?  No, you can gain a tolerance for weed but it can be eliminated with breaks.  Am I getting this info from some hippie death cult propaganda ?  No, just from personal experience.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm a meh-yay

I see weed as an alternative to alchohol.


Not like i have intentions to try them though.


----------



## Midna (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread was a bit of a flame-fest. We kinda agreed to let it die. Let it die.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 8, 2009)

Who is flaming ?  Who agreed to let the thread die ?


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 8, 2009)

earlier in the thread i had posted a bit of a "let it die" message... w/e. not too much flaming here.

if people want to continue this thread, i'm up for it.


----------



## tnaught10 (Sep 8, 2009)

hell yes man. I get straight A's and I'm still known to toke it up quite a bit. Let this thread continue... 

Plus let's be honest, NDSi+Smacked=AWESOME.... well Video Games+Smacked=AWESOME


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 10, 2009)

i have nothing against people who smoke it i mean when i was in high school i used to smoke it everyday but i stopped using it when i seen a lot of my friends using too much of it and now they're pretty gone and have no clue whats going on anymore.so ill have to say nay just because of what ive seen happen to people.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 10, 2009)

All I can say is "Nayyyyyy" like a horse. But, my 13-year-old friends smoke. All except for 2. Yes, I am indeed 13. I don't really care about people who smoke. Whenever they ask me if I want to smoke, I say, "No thanks, I don't want to ruin my life."


----------



## Prophet (Sep 10, 2009)

22 and I've never touched the stuff. Far too many addicts in my family, I figure the genetics are against me. So I just avoid any and all drugs.


----------



## Primenay13 (Sep 10, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> 22 and I've never touched the stuff. Far too many addicts in my family, I figure the genetics are against me. So I just avoid any and all drugs.




Same here. And I've watched most of them die horribly so Im never doing drugs.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Sep 10, 2009)

well... weed has a chemical in it called THC, this chemical is one that is normally released by the brain to make you feel "happy". so if you smoke it even ONCE your brain will be more used to the chemical due to the unusually large amount released at once. this means that FOR  THE REST OF YOUR LIFE you will be slightly less happy EVEY SECOND, and if you smoke a lot, the effect becomes worse. same goes for cocaine.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2009)

nothing wrong with smoking a bowl every once in a while, and if you get addicted you probably have more probs than just weed


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 10, 2009)

edit: poop double post.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 10, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> well... weed has a chemical in it called THC, this chemical is one that is normally released by the brain to make you feel "happy". so if you smoke it even ONCE your brain will be more used to the chemical due to the unusually large amount released at once. this means that FOR  THE REST OF YOUR LIFE you will be slightly less happy EVEY SECOND, and if you smoke a lot, the effect becomes worse. same goes for cocaine.


the brain doesn't make THC. do your research.

i can also tell you were tl;dr


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 10, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> well... weed has a chemical in it called THC, this chemical is one that is normally released by the brain to make you feel "happy". so if you smoke it even ONCE your brain will be more used to the chemical due to the unusually large amount released at once. this means that FOR  THE REST OF YOUR LIFE you will be slightly less happy EVEY SECOND, and if you smoke a lot, the effect becomes worse. same goes for cocaine.



I'm sorry it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 10, 2009)

I think the "chemical" he's thinking about is endorphins, and TCH does not work that way as yuyuyup said.


----------



## geminisama (Sep 13, 2009)

baffle-boy said:
			
		

> well... weed has a chemical in it called THC, this chemical is one that is normally released by the brain to make you feel "happy". so if you smoke it even ONCE your brain will be more used to the chemical due to the unusually large amount released at once. this means that FOR  THE REST OF YOUR LIFE you will be slightly less happy EVEY SECOND, and if you smoke a lot, the effect becomes worse. same goes for cocaine.


Wow, I actually snorted at how ignorant you are. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nay.

I've never done any drugs, never will... But that's me.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just said yes to drugs.


----------

